# Productivity apps sale



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/collection/get-productive/id29700?fcId=1038578935&mt=8

Twelve different productivity apps are on sale for 50% or more off. Don't know how long it will last.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Claw.  I find I have many of them.  Deliveries is one of my favorite apps, I've had it for years.  I think it was one of the first apps I got on my original iPad.

Betsy


----------

